# [Idea] Receptor de VHF Banda corrida con PC



## DavidGuetta (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola, que tiempo que no hacia un nuevo post... 

Existen en el mercado diversos tipos de sintonizadores de TV, que son para añadirlo como un hardware al PC , a traves de los slot PCI que tiene la tarjeta madre. 







Si modificamos el software con el que controlamos dicha tarjeta, será posible enganchar el PLL del sintonizador en frecuencias entre 136-174 MHz? (sabiendo que si sintonizan los canales del cable que estan dentro de dicho espectro) o sintonizar frecuencias en torno los 470 MHz hasta los 850 MHz?

Muy buena idea que se me ocurrió, para asi evitar usar sintonizadores de TV viejos y armar un circuito que lo controle, etc.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola mumish13,seguramente se puede ,en vista del sinto que utiliza podrias construir un receptor desde 50Mhz hasta casi 850Mhz ,el asunto es como lo controlamos.

                                           Haber alguien que sepa programar !.................

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Jun 17, 2011)

Yo tengo una  TV Card de esas, pero ATI y quiero hacer algo parecido, un Receptor de fm, aunque no necesariamente controlado por software...

el que tengo es muy parecido a este:


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 20, 2011)

En la web un radioaficionado argentino armo algo parecido, usar la pc como receptor (no banda corrida eh), lamentablemente no encuentro el link pero era algo probado y funcionando, el tema es encontrarlo! jaja.
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jun 20, 2011)

fredd2 dijo:


> En la web un radioaficionado argentino armo algo parecido, usar la pc como receptor (no banda corrida eh), lamentablemente no encuentro el link pero era algo probado y funcionando, el tema es encontrarlo! jaja.
> Saludos



Seguramente el que dices es el de neoteo.com, que usa un Pic


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 21, 2011)

No, no es de neoteo, era de un LU, yo lo habia encontrado buscando receptores online y habia salido ese link pero no lo guarde por que era un proyecto que me superaba por lejos.
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jun 22, 2011)

fredd2 dijo:


> No, no es de neoteo, era de un LU, yo lo habia encontrado buscando receptores online y habia salido ese link pero no lo guarde por que era un proyecto que me superaba por lejos.
> Saludos



ok, pues yo quisiera hacer un receptor de fm con el tuner de mi TV card o con una caja de canales de television.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 22, 2011)

Hay algunas TV Card que hacen eso, tienen para FM.

Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jun 23, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Hay algunas TV Card que hacen eso, tienen para FM.
> 
> Saludos


si pero solo llegan a 108 mhz y quiero subir mucho más y no usar la pc....

quisiera sacarle la cajita fm a la PCI TVCard y hacer algo aparte...


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 30, 2013)

Usa el famoso Receptor Multibanda de NeoTeo:
http://www.neoteo.com/receptor-multibanda-neoteo-parte-i
http://www.neoteo.com/receptor-multibanda-neoteo-parte-ii
http://www.neoteo.com/receptor-multibanda-neoteo-parte-iii
http://www.neoteo.com/receptor-multibanda-neoteo-parte-iv
Conexion al PC:
http://www.neoteo.com/conecta-tus-proyectos-al-puerto-usb


----------



## lsedr (Ago 2, 2013)

después de tanto tiempo de comentar en este post, hoy digo que es mejor comprar un Receptor VHF de tecnología SDR de 20 dolares, chino y con envió gratis jeeje


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 2, 2013)

¿Porque lo dices?


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 3, 2013)

lsedr, con ese comentario demuestras que no te gusta la Electronica.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 11, 2013)

Un simple comentario o sarcasmo no necesariamente tiene que expresar el repudio hacia algo... no más que es un simple comentario, como a cualquier persona puede surgirle, y más si hoy en día los componentes no están muy a la mano de un aficionado a la electrónica. 

Sobran ganas, pero faltan los materiales...


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 26, 2013)

es y no es asi, todo depende a lo que apuntes, la gran mayoria apunta a VHF y a medida que se aumenta la frecuencia aumentan los costos, la dificultad de conseguir los materiales y la de realizarlo, pero para HF la cosa es un poco menos complicado, si hasta hay gente que modula una fuente de pc...asi que si hay ganas el resto es ingenio, si fuera tan facil seria tambien aburrido 
Saludos


----------

